# Acorn finally decided to have her baby! Seeing pink!



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

:fireworks: On Firestone Creek HWD Acorn had a beautiful tiny baby girl this afternoon. I knew she was up to something because she kept wandering off into the barn by herself, AND she would walk for a few minutes, pause, and then walk more.  So... drum roll!!!  

And she has blue eyes and it looks like she's wearing eyeliner.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Soo cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Absolutely adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my, how adorable!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She has little knee pads!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

She is sooo cute!!! That little heart shaped nose is sooo kissable!


----------

